# Toronto Raptors 2014/15 Preseason Thread



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

With DeMar and Jonas just returning from International duty, it is rumoured that Bruno and Bebe will be given a lot of minutes to increase court time. 


Sun, Oct 5	vs Sacramento 7:00 PM 
Tue, Oct 7	@ Sacramento 10:00 PM
Fri, Oct 10	vs Boston 7:30 PM	
Mon, Oct 13 @ NY Knicks 7:30 PM
Wed, Oct 15 @ Boston 7:30 PM
Fri, Oct 17	@ Oklahoma City 8:00 PM 
Wed, Oct 22 vs Maccabi Haifa 7:30 PM	
Fri, Oct 24	vs NY Knicks 7:30 PM


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Will these be on tv? I'm going through some serious withdrawl


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah I'm hearing that withdrawl thing!! ... 
So question ... what 's our roster looking like now? Are we keeping Fields? Yes, he's one of my pet peeves. I think he has one more year on his contract... mind you this is when players have breakout seasons. And he should be injury free after (elbow?) surgery last summer and more than a full year now to recover. Hmmmmm


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

And just as I was asking about the roster break down.... here it is:

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/09/26/raptors-training-camp-preview-for-2014

I'm guessing most of you saw it already but it's a pretty good read if you haven't.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm actually looking forward to see JJ back in action. He had a pretty damn good year for Memphis last season.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Plays above the rim, aggresive inside the paint, has some defensive ability and he can hit the three... Just what we needed off the bench  But doesn't he play the 4 spot? So he'd be either after PP or one of them would have to play the 3 ... Either way it's a very nice problem to have cause he's too good to not make the rotation!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The guys are saying all of the right things. DeMar and Lowry are leading, Val and Ross are being asked to step up and Lou Williams is a gangster.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Tonight is the night. The return of your Toronto Raptors.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Looks like L.Williams came to play!! Some decent numbers from the team. JV controlling the paint and putting up good numbers while on the floor! But like last year he was huge in pre-season then they forgot to use him as we moved into the regular season.... We'll not as much anyways. Decent game !!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

No Bruno had me scratching my head.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Raps playing in Vancouver tonight was awesome.

I miss the having the NBA in my city dearly.

Best of luck this season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

So just a few quick observations so far .....
First off I'm super happy seeing how well Demar is handling the ball. Unbelievable just how comfortable and confident he looked the last few games. Attacking the basket, shaking defenders, patience and poise... Really impressive start for him..
Lowry... Nothing even needs to be said. Picking up right from last year and hasn't even missed a step. Same thing for a lot of our other players. JV, TR, PP etc...
But the BEST part of it all is the bench!!! Sooo much better and deeper than last year (and that's saying a lot). With Lowry and Demar playing a ton of minutes we were always competing, but now we've got a much more complete picture. Patterson, Vasquez, Williams, J.Johnson and even Hansbrough! That's a group that could be relied on to not only keep us in games but also get us back into ones. And with that it looks like Casey has already found his regular 10 man rotation with lots of ways to switch things up.... A really, really good offseason. And there's still a couple serviceable spares in Hayes, Fields and Nogueira. So for a change we'll have a rookie (Caboclo) learning the ropes from the bench like he should be. 

What places do you guys see for all the other guys (Hamilton, Cherry, Stiemsma) I haven't mentioned??


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

... not to mention, DeMar is 5-8 from 3 point land.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Last year Casey used a 8/9-man rotation for most of the season. This year we have 10 players that can legitimately play

JV
Amir
DD
Ross
Lowry

Hansborough
Patterson
Lou Williams
Vasquez
James Johnson

My guess is that James Johnson and Hansborough will end up sharing 20 minutes a night. If Amir gets into foul trouble they'll play a bit more but on most nights it'll only be Patterson/Lou/Vasquez coming off the bench for significant minutes. For the last 2 active roster spots I would carry Chuck Hayes and probably Landry Fields. I don't know what Masai is planning to do with Lucas Nogueira. I think he's too good to be playing the d-league but not good enough to help the team right now.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

So that's give us 12 on active roster with two or three more on the injury list right? Well I'd like to see us keep and use Nogueira. I'm betting they keep him around to help with Caboclo's ramp up and use him in blowouts and lost causes. If we also keep Stiemsma then we'll have to waive Cherry & Hamilton. Backup at the C spot though.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Bruno looked pretty damn good tonight!!! His length changes so many jumpers D FENCE!!!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm really excited for this team this season. 

Conference is wide open and they are making strides.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lou Williams could be a real difference maker for us this season, he looks to be the perfect spark plug. 

Bruno had a couple of incredible plays this evening, it's going to be a hell of a ride watching him grow.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

We've all heard how Lou is a 4th quarter player that kid was dope!! Nothing but ice in the veins coming off the bench like that. Granted, he was having a damn good game and was hot, but still !!

Overall a good result but that was a poor last possession plan by Casey ... A good thing it went in, otherwise we'd all be rightly calling for his head on that game.... Shhheeesh!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Our team is going to be even better than last year, the bench is on another level and our starters have gone away this summer and worked hard. 

I see a 50+ win team.


----------

